# Antonio Margarito Appreciation Thread - We Miss You Champ!



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)

*Just post your well wishes for the legendary Champ, images anything that will symbolize your appreciation for the great warrior.
*​


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

yeah Margarito had one good chin on him


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

What win was his KO over 6 Heads NO Chin Lewis on the undercard of?


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He was ace in his day. A real Warrior.


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## The Ban Shtick (Jun 6, 2013)

My favorite Puerto Rican boxer.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Let him stay he makes ace avatars.


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)

Mosley=
Self Admitted Steroid cheat. *Spits On Mosley*


Cotto=
A quitter who couldn't even hurt a Handicap Margarito. pfft gotta come better then that.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

ElBossHogg™ said:


> Cotto=
> A quitter who couldn't even hurt a Handicap Margarito. pfft gotta come better then that.

























































He looks pretty hurt to me.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Roe said:


> This :happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)

nope, just a swollen eye that pacquaio fucked up, we knew that was gonna happen.

Cotto shook, ran and hugged all night, was gonna get his shit pushed in the last 3 rounds everyone knew it, doctors saved him.

Margarito left family cotto scarred for life.










PS even his fans are still scarred, lol came in here just to hate LOL wtf. Even his fans are as weak minded as the puerto rican quitter


----------



## thuggery (Jun 6, 2013)

What a Goddamn legend. Respect.


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)

thuggery said:


> What a Goddamn legend. Respect.


How can people hate on such a legend is beyond me, 99% of his haters are puerto rican Margarito basically is there daddy. so It makes sense No one likes a Step Daddy.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Thuggery and ElBossHog, two of BS's worst posters.

You ESB'ers who say BS' forum sucks and is full of children and idiots, here two of those posters.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Let Boss stay. thuggery is a bitchass cunt though.

Seriously @Jay let Boss stay


----------



## thuggery (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## thuggery (Jun 6, 2013)

ElBossHogg™ said:


>


Such an iconic fight. What a masterpiece of bloodshed that was. Nice thread and pics btw.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wargarito!


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

respek.

most avoided man at 147.


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)

thuggery said:


> Such an iconic fight. What a masterpiece of bloodshed that was. Nice thread and pics btw.


You go that right brother










Such a Iconic moment in boxing history that I am in awe that Margarito had the mindset to mimic it the night of the fight. Here he gets on one knee (mimicking cotto quitting) and scream Look Ma I puerto Rican



turbotime said:


> Wargarito!


You got that right, we wont see another guy like Margarito in Decades mark my words, boy were we blessed


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ElBossHogg™ said:


> You go that right brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He lead with all of his punches nicely. Rios is a 2nd rate version of Warg. Margarito would be a champ today.


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He lead with all of his punches nicely. Rios is a 2nd rate version of Warg. Margarito would be a champ today.


I Agree no one at 154 would be able to defeat Margarito TODAY!

Rios is cool but he fell in love with his power and the hype he got from being a slugger he used to box pretty decently but after the peterson fight he just became a come forward brawler and thats it, wish he goes back to using the jab more dude has one solid ass jab


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ElBossHogg™ said:


> I Agree no one at 154 would be able to defeat Margarito TODAY!
> 
> Rios is cool but he fell in love with his power and the hype he got from being a slugger he used to box pretty decently but after the peterson fight he just became a come forward brawler and thats it, wish he goes back to using the jab more dude has one solid ass jab


Better get on that Mares train then :deal

Better than Santa Cruz


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

!Plaster everywhere!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey Elbosshogg is it true Floyd was scared of Margarito?

Can you tell me more about that?
Or was that just a nasty rumor?


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Hey Elbosshogg is it true Floyd was scared of Margarito?
> 
> Can you tell me more about that?
> Or was that just a nasty rumor?


Floyd scared of everyone, so lets just leave that guy alone.

Plus we know his kind are very sensitive, love to play the victim and all that.


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## thuggery (Jun 6, 2013)

This might very well be the greatest video in Youtube history. Brace yourselves, your eyes may not be able to contain the amount of G in this video.


----------



## Bladegunner (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck margarito!! Cheating scumbag


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, we get it. You like Antonio Margarito.

Case closed.


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)

Bladegunner said:


> Fuck margarito!! Cheating scumbag


This is a Appreciation Thread, Please conduct your self with self control and some self respect.

Thank You.

Here Another Great Pic Of Margarito. He barely started getting fame here but still aint phased all business ready to fuck people up!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Let Boss stay. thuggery is a bitchass cunt though.
> 
> Seriously @Jay let Boss stay


You sure? Seems like a fucking clown.


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Not that big a fan, but I hope he's enjoying his retirement and has enough money not to have to make a comeback.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Not a fan of a genuine staple thread being completely deleted while Tony Brickfists gets a shrine? You fuckin serious?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Not a fan of a genuine staple thread being completely deleted while Tony Brickfists gets a shrine? You fuckin serious?


:-(


----------



## Yoda Popinsky (Jun 4, 2013)

"_If you ain't cheatin'........ you ain't tryin'!_"


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Tony Margs a G. 

Fuck yeh im in.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Antonio Margarito is one of the only few true gangstas in boxing

this mofo took concealed weapons in the ring and beat motherfuckers with it thats what you call gangsta. That is some true al capone shit right there, these days these tight pants wearing motherfucker call being a ****** 'g'.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm in ball deep for this one.
Cheated and chased out of the game with his reputation brutally undermined.I miss Tony too and I hope Nazim's happy with how he ruined that poor guy's life.

Everyone knows that Cleto gloves are hard and stiff first time they're worn.That's all that happened here.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm in ball deep for this one.
> Cheated and chased out of the game with his reputation brutally undermined.I miss Tony too and I hope Nazim's happy with how he ruined that poor guy's life.
> 
> *Everyone knows that Cleto gloves are hard and stiff first time they're worn.That's all that happened here.*


:lol: Actually that's very true, I haven't broken mine in yet and they're super stiff.

Makes me wonder if the locker room pad work is all they do to break them in before a fight, I find that odd.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :lol: Actually that's very true, I haven't broken mine in yet and they're super stiff.
> 
> Makes me wonder if the locker room pad work is all they do to break them in before a fight, I find that odd.


I'm surprised Tony hasn't sued over this issue.I mean maybe my word doesn't count for much but yours does Bogo.

Maybe you can help him get a lawsuit off the ground.Think of all the samples you could get for evidence!

Quite fancy a white pair of 12's with a hook n loop if you can mate.:good


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)

Margarito a G, thread only about 8 hours old and thriving!

We Miss You Champ.

Sad the way they set you up on some conpiracy shit man, but like a true G you are took it on the chin like it aint shit






Doug Fischer himself saying Margarito is not a cheater! All a conspiracy!


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Cant contribute the same way as OP did but here it is.

TONY MARG A G!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You sure? Seems like a fucking clown.


trust.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm surprised Tony hasn't sued over this issue.I mean maybe my word doesn't count for much but yours does Bogo.
> 
> Maybe you can help him get a lawsuit off the ground.Think of all the samples you could get for evidence!
> 
> Quite fancy a white pair of 12's with a hook n loop if you can mate.:good


:yep

This could be my career breakthrough. I'll have to contact Cleto Reyes right away.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

thuggery said:


>


Not a fan of his.

Entertaining, yes... Cheater, yes.. :verysad


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Maragrito is one of the most overrated, cheating POShits to ever be in the ring.


----------



## MANIAC310 (Jun 7, 2013)

WE MISS YOU CHAMP..... 

Can't wait till I see you in the HOF.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Piece of Margaritos chin.


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)

nvs said:


> Cant contribute the same way as OP did but here it is.
> 
> TONY MARG A G!


*#BOSS #WARRIOR #CHAMPION #MARGARITO*​


----------



## MANIAC310 (Jun 7, 2013)

MarGODito Hall of Fame bound


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MANIAC310 said:


> MarGODito Hall of Fame bound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he wont


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

We miss you Marg! Guys a definite hall of famer and clear ATG.

Also hilarious and a very sexy man esp the beard (no ****).


----------



## MANIAC310 (Jun 7, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No he wont


have some respect for the Legend. He's one of the most dominant Welterweights of the last 15 years.
6 years straight years brutalizing and inspiring fear.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Relentless said:


> Antonio Margarito is one of the only few true gangstas in boxing
> 
> this mofo took concealed weapons in the ring and beat motherfuckers with it thats what you call gangsta. That is some true al capone shit right there, these days these tight pants wearing motherfucker call being a ****** 'g'.


:lol:


----------



## Bladegunner (Jun 7, 2013)

Lmao an appreciation thread on a cheater.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

being from the streetz i appreciate margo, sometimes we just gotta do what we gotta do.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Margarito is a disgrace to the sport I love.

I don't care how much heart he had.

No respect from me, sorry. NONE.


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He was ace in his day. A real Warrior.


prime oscar vs peak margarito

does oscar knock him out?

i love oscar, and don't like margarito, but i don't think he even hurts him visibly.


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

I liked him he was a real warrior he gave it his all but he had to retire after what happened to his eye its a shame I guess I would of liked to see margarito vs cotto 3


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

ElBossHogg™ said:


> Cotto=
> A quitter who couldn't even hurt a Handicap Margarito. pfft gotta come better then that.


His biggest handicap was having to take the plaster out of his gloves.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent thread, Margarito was one of my favourites.


----------



## thuggery (Jun 6, 2013)

MANIAC310 said:


> have some respect for the Legend. He's one of the most dominant Welterweights of the last 15 years.
> 6 years straight years brutalizing and inspiring fear.


Talk to me about what Tony would do against Hearns, Hagler, and Sugar Ray Leonard bruh


----------



## TonyD407 (Jun 7, 2013)

His wife was sexy as hell :hey


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

New England said:


> prime oscar vs peak margarito
> 
> does oscar knock him out?
> 
> i love oscar, and don't like margarito, but i don't think he even hurts him visibly.


Oscar is the man but I don't think so. It'll take a 2 handed puncher like Trinidad to get it done.


----------



## Mr Angry (Jun 4, 2013)

Tony was the man


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MANIAC310 said:


> have some respect for the Legend. He's one of the most dominant Welterweights of the last 15 years.
> 6 years straight years brutalizing and inspiring fear.


His best win is Cotto. Hes not going to the Hall.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

F*ck that cheating piece of shit!


----------



## Cuarenta (Jun 1, 2013)

What a chin on that guy, great warrior


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)

Lets take a trip back on memory lane

This fight he wanted to show the world that if he only starts fast he can beat you down.






proved it!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Loved Margaritos style, the relentless pressure vs Cotto was immense, as was his chin and those inside uppercuts!


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

ElBossHogg™ said:


> Lets take a trip back on memory lane
> 
> This fight he wanted to show the world that if he only starts fast he can beat you down.
> 
> ...


I think this fight proved how margo would easily beat floyd, he took that slick black boxer out with ease.


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

Cheat.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> Maragrito is one of the most overrated, cheating POShits to ever be in the ring.


That's a pretty bad number of typos in one sentence mate.

Predictive texting is a real pain in the ass.

I understand the underrated part,but the brave warrior part puzzles me.I love my iPhone but the typos are brutal.
Ya feel me?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Margarito AKA the "Cherry Popper"...

"Popped"
Sergio "Maravilla" Martinez
Kermit "The Killer" Cintron
Miguel Angel Cotto

(Took Clottey's Cherry too... He was only fingered in the Baldomir fight)


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

A true ATG beast and gentleman


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> Thuggery and ElBossHog, two of BS's worst posters.
> 
> You ESB'ers who say BS' forum sucks and is full of children and idiots, here two of those posters.


yep


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

rumour has it uncle roga lost his teeth when he performed fellatio on margo on the request of floyd when margo scared the shit out of floyd.


----------



## ElBronerHogg™ (Jun 6, 2013)

larryx said:


> yep


what up larry see you still a hater.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

did yall see what the poor poor mans version of margo did to lara? now imagine if that was the tijuana tornado he would've pushed lara's shit back up.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Lara would be on a stretcher.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

BUMP!


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Tony Margs a G! :deal


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

He had the ultimate rape face. That always works well in the sport of boxing/fighting.

Couldn't have been more happier when he destroyed Cotto. Couldn't have been more disappointed when he was caught with loaded wraps. The irony is Pac busted him up so bad that he looked like he had been pulverized by someone who wore loaded wraps.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Karma is a bitch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Margarito TKO8 Mayweather Jr.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Margarito ATG beard instilling fear to his opponents. Legit G till the end!

Mexican badass, no fear, no quitting, no denying!


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

A lot of butthurtedness up in here lmao


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

What a beast! :deal


----------



## Jose Lopez (Feb 4, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> What a beast! :deal


.
Mosley is a known cheater that used EPO, Hormones, Steroids, TRT, Clear Cream and other PEDs during most of his career.
Only Floyd made him get tested by OSDT before their fight.











.









.








.










http://img1-cdn.newser.com/square-i...06/mosley-knew-he-was-doping-balco-chief.jpeg.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> What a beast! :deal


Actually, posting these photos show exactly how much of a fucking G Margarito was... he ate like 200 flush bombs from Mosley and when the ref stopped the fight, Margarito had a sheepish, embarrassed smile on his face.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm all for this thread being stickied.
Still miss ya champ!


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm all for this thread being stickied.
> Still miss ya champ!


Agreed!

Have you heard Margarito complaining about Mosleys proven cheating antics like people have been whining about his alledged handwraps? NO.

Tony 2 G for that :deal


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

nvs said:


> Margarito ATG beard instilling fear to his opponents. Legit G till the end!
> 
> Mexican badass, no fear, no quitting, no denying!


fear the plaster


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Home Depot's stock took a slight dive when he retired. No more stops to buy plaster for "remodeling" on his way to the arena.


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

Used to chuckle how overrated this guy was on boxing forums 5-6 years ago, he had a huge fanbase which constantly overestimated his abilities. He does have a GOAT chin though


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Margarito was a overrated clown with shitty boxing ability who was able to have some success because of his chin and size. p-dub and Mosley showed us what he really was.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Love how he broke down and stopped Cotto's overrated ass. Made him crack under pressure..even as he was throwing slow arm punches. All time G


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

He's very tough and a real Mexican warrior. But he's also a huge weight cutting, cheating POS. He only had balls enough to face guys who are naturally 20lbs lighter than him. My favourite moment of his career:



Thank you Shane Mosley.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Have you heard Margarito complaining about Mosleys proven cheating antics like people have been whining about his alledged handwraps? NO.
> 
> Tony 2 G for that :deal


And it turns out that big bad brother Nazim is a snitchy stool pigeon.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> He's very tough and a real Mexican warrior. But he's also a huge weight cutting, cheating POS. He only had balls enough to face guys who are naturally 20lbs lighter than him. My favourite moment of his career:
> 
> Thank you Shane Mosley.


That wasnt always true. He fought Santos and Santos looked way bigger than Margarito. He looked huge. Margarito's definitely a pos though.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Should have been charged for the gloves incident. He's a disgrace to the sport of boxing. A scumbag only supported by flag waving Mexican morons.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Anything he ever achieved means nothing. He's a cheat.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Wargarito!

No ducking, no bullshit! Just fighting the best day in day out!


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Allegations aside, say what you want but post fight Margarito had Pac in more pain than all of his other previous opponents (that is, until JMM put him to sleep but then again that's not pain). That's a testament to his power without the wraps


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Did *nothing* *after* his suspension!

Tells it all, to me!


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

One of the greatest warriors to ever step inside of the ring.

Showed feats of Human will, that cannot be measured.

And maybe have not be witnessed since.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Always overrated.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Couldn't fucking stop that cabby without his wraps. Disgrace


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

nvs said:


> Wargarito!
> 
> No ducking, no bullshit! Just fighting the best day in day out!


:rofl Oh them cotto fans how they cry


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Atlanta said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What an underrated win.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> What an underrated win.







What an underrated win.

Do you see how ridiculous you sound @*Flash Jab*


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

DaCrooked said:


> What an underrated win.
> 
> Do you see how ridiculous you sound @*Flash Jab*


...No?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Still number one!










Evidence of him not being a human (ATG beard)


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

i used to be a big fan. a huge fan. unfortunately, i no longer have any respect for that man. maybe he didnt know about the wraps, but he's still responsible for what goes on in his camp.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

I will always Respect Tony Margarito! Made me tons of cash on the first Cotto fight..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

True G. Really lack of characters in boxing like Marg anymore. Instead we got utterly boring individuals with no personality like Rigondeaux, Ward, Floyd, Manny and Wlad etc. 

I miss Tony G bigtime....:happy


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Free @ElBronerHogg


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Good to see that there is love for the champ who always fought the best guys out there!



turbotime said:


> Free @ElBronerHogg


YEAH!


----------



## renyo (May 16, 2013)

Straight beast... always fought the best, no ducking, no jiving... beat the best, lost to the best... that's all I would ever ask out of a fighter, always take those challenges... 

FUCK the handwrap"scandal" anyone capable of free thinking knows if he had plaster or any contentious product his ass would have been in the pen... The fact is he used old gym wraps. illegal, yes, attempted murder ,he'll no


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Can't believe I missed this thread.

To be honest, I missed Margarita. She was one of my favorite fighters.

To see her getting molested by Mosley, Pacquaio, and a shot plasterfied Cotto after the concrete was found on her hands is a joy to watch.

To add insult to injury, she lost all her money, wife cheated on her with a family member, and now he looks like a woman.

Now she's broke, name tarnished, and blind in one eye.

Thank you, Margarita.


----------



## Jose Lopez (Feb 4, 2014)

DaCrooked said:


> Margarito was a overrated clown with shitty boxing ability who was able to have some success because of his chin and size. p-dub and Mosley showed us what he really was.


Mosley used Steroids, EPO, and other PEDs to fight Margarito.









.










.









.





.

Mosley is a CHEATER!


----------



## Jose Lopez (Feb 4, 2014)

megavolt said:


> Allegations aside, say what you want but post fight Margarito had Pac in more pain than all of his other previous opponents (that is, until JMM put him to sleep but then again that's not pain). That's a testament to his power without the wraps


Pac cheated against Margarito, because Pac's gloves were illegaly loaded with plaster of paris pads.

Thats why there was a dispute about Pac's illegal loaded gloves before the fight, but they allowed Pac to cheat in the fight.






Thats why Margarito face was swollen unlike any other of his previous fights, because Pac had loaded gloves that night and got away with cheating.
besides, the fight looked fixed, because Margarito was missing on purpose and hardly punching hard against Pac.

maybe this was a way for him to get re-licensed, since after that his license was re-intstated and he got to rematch Cotto.
.

MANNY PACQUIAO IS A CHEATER!!

.


----------



## Jose Lopez (Feb 4, 2014)

DaCrooked said:


> Margarito was a overrated clown with shitty boxing ability who was able to have some success because of his chin and size. p-dub and Mosley showed us what he really was.


Mosley cheated against Margarito with EPO, STeroids, and other PEDs that Mosley has normally used throughout his career.









.










.













.

SHANE MOSLEY IS A CHEATER!!

.


----------

